# Grafik Eye / LED light flicker?



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm nearing the end of my theater build and installed my GE QS last week. I have a LED rope light in my tray from hitlights.com. If any of the zones are on and the LED rope light is off, the rope light flickers every 5 seconds or so. The GE has to be "all off" to prevent the flicker. If my LED rope zone is on, it's fine. It doesn't dim either. Has anyone else encountered this? I've seen some things online about minimum loads, it might be the LED light power supply etc. If my math is correct, I'm over the min load on that zone. Any other ideas? I don't want the tray light on during movies, but I don't want it flickering every 5 seconds during the entire movie either. It would be nice if I could get it working.
Thanks,
Shane


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

mrshanes said:


> I'm nearing the end of my theater build and installed my GE QS last week. I have a LED rope light in my tray from hitlights.com. If any of the zones are on and the LED rope light is off, the rope light flickers every 5 seconds or so. The GE has to be "all off" to prevent the flicker. If my LED rope zone is on, it's fine. It doesn't dim either. Has anyone else encountered this? I've seen some things online about minimum loads, it might be the LED light power supply etc. If my math is correct, I'm over the min load on that zone. Any other ideas? I don't want the tray light on during movies, but I don't want it flickering every 5 seconds during the entire movie either. It would be nice if I could get it working.
> Thanks,
> Shane


Shane,

I seem to recall having that issue with my star ceiling. IIRC, you have to make sure the zone shows 0%. If you hold the arrow down it will actually allow it to go past 0 and then you get some intermittent pulses. Look at that zone reading to make sure it reads 0.


----------



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Shane,
> 
> I seem to recall having that issue with my star ceiling. IIRC, you have to make sure the zone shows 0%. If you hold the arrow down it will actually allow it to go past 0 and then you get some intermittent pulses. Look at that zone reading to make sure it reads 0.


I tried that. It didn't seem to work. The zone is set to non-dim and it's either on or off. I tried changing it to dimmable and going all the way to 0% or past and it does the same thing. Anyone else have any ideas? FWIW, I have two cool sky illuminators for my star ceiling also on non-dim zones and when they are off, there is no flickering. I think it might have something to do with the power supplies for the LED strip lights. I hate to ditch those, but I can't have them flickering every 5 seconds during a movie. If anyone else has any ideas, I would like to hear them.
thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Try putting a small 7-10 watt incandescent light (like a night light) in line with the led lights that will usually fix the issue.


----------



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Try putting a small 7-10 watt incandescent light (like a night light) in line with the led lights that will usually fix the issue.


I will give that a try this evening when I get home.
Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Try putting a small 7-10 watt incandescent light (like a night light) in line with the led lights that will usually fix the issue.





mrshanes said:


> I will give that a try this evening when I get home.
> Thanks


This was my next suggestion - I am pretty certain there is a minimum amount of power draw that needs to be met in order to work properly.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Checking in to see if that worked...


----------

